# Pic of dressing system



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the system my hubby and son built to dress out the hogs.

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Horses/critterpics2-20-10011.jpg
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Horses/critterpics2-20-10010.jpg


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for the pics, I think I may copy something like that for deer hunting. 

my current system is lacking


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds good, the set up we have has a light overhead for nigh time work, also has electricity and water.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That's a good set up, I see light, and water near-by?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

looks kinda like they improvised a cherry picker. that caribiner clip rated for hanging?
many are not.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Water is at the bottom of the pole. About the clip, I am not sure it may not be.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Those carbiners are handy for tow ropes for our tree stands. We use the hoists, simple but at about $12ea we like them. Keep 3 usually in the rafters of the garage ready to go from Oct 1st to Jan 20th or so. We've usually got one or two in or at the timber with us for hanging any deer that have to be left out till the next day. Without one they're subject to being consumed by yotes. Rerod makes good gambrels and I made some out of broken baby bouncy seats. The rods that run the length and sides are perfect for cutting hanging hooks out of and one thru the pelvic bone holds the biggest buck up. Nice setup hes got there, be real nice for skinning with a truck etc and processing on the bone.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

We actually have another one that hooks on to the hitch on the truck for skinning at a lease.
Its been very handy for my son. He has had quite a heavy hog on there and hasnt failed him yet.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks for the pics.........i like that double use for the pole.........


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Have a similar set up in my pole barn. Found a winch from an old boat trailer. Mounted that to the wall and put a long rope on it. 

Rope runs up to the roof truss and though a pully and down to the gramble.

I have the critter on my trailer, back in, hook up, crank up and I am set. I can crank it up to the top to age, and lower it to whatever is the most comfortable working height I want.


----------

